# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσάραξη ΑΡΙΩΝ

## che

"Δεν υπήρχαν ασφαλιστικά μέτρα ούτε απαγορευτικοί όροι στα νηολόγια του πλοίου για να μην μεταφερθεί το Φ/Γ ΑΡΙΩΝ σε διαλυτήριο πλοίων της Τουρκίας, μετά την αποκόλλησή του", μας πληροφόρησε καλά ενημερωμένη πηγή για τα ναυτιλιακά, μετά τη δημοσίευση της επιστολής της εταιρείας "Ν.Π. Μανωλάκης & Σία ΕΠΕ".
Αυτό σημειώνει σε σχόλιό της η εφημερίδα ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ που μάλιστα καταθέτει την πληροφορία ότι "τα φορτηγά έχουν βγει και περιμένουν τους ιδιοκτήτες τους να τα παραλάβουν, ΑΦΟΥ όμως πρώτα υπάρξει "τακτοποίηση ορισμένων εκκρεμοτήτων". 
Τώρα ποιες είναι αυτές και τι ακριβώς παζαρεύουν να λάβουν οι τούρκοι δεν το γνωρίζουμε", σημειώνει η εφημερίδα.
Επίσης σημειώνει ότι για το όλο θέμα είναι ενημερωμένο το Προξενείο μας στη Σμύρνη, από την ώρα που το πλοίο πήγε για διάλυση στο Αλή Αγά της Τουρκίας.

ΠΗΓΗ CHIOS NEWS

----------


## che

Όχι μόνο ζητούν το 68% της αξίας της κάθε νταλίκας, αλλά εμείς ήδη έχουμε χάσει δυο νταλίκες με τα φορτία τους, μας είπε η κα Σοφία Μανωλάκη, από την εταιρεία “Ν.Π. Μανωλάκης & Σία ΕΠΕ”. 
Πρόκειται για τα δυο φορτία με τα τμήματα του λυόμενου σπιτιού που δεν κατέστη δυνατό να ξεφορτωθούν από το Φ/Γ ΑΡΙΩΝ. Παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις όμως ότι θα τα έβγαζαν στην Τουρκία και θα τα έστελναν πίσω, η εταιρεία που ρυμούλκησε το ΑΡΙΩΝ φαίνεται ότι τα πούλησε. 
Απαντήσεις και αναζητήσεις ευθυνών ζητούν τώρα από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Χίου με το παρακάτω έγγραφο:
Παρακαλώ την Υπηρεσία σας, όπως μου χορηγηθεί μια απάντηση το συντομότερο δυνατόν σχετικά με την τύχη των δύο επικαθήμενων φορτηγών με αριθμό κυκλοφορίας Ρ-14653 και Ρ-17836, τα οποία είχαν φορτωθεί επί του Ο/Γ Αρίων την 11-02-2005 από τον Λιμένα Κερατσινίου με προορισμό τα Μεστά της Χίου και το οποίο προσάραξε στην Β.Δ. Χίο. Σύμφωνα με το υπ’ αριθμ.211.20/32/05 έγγραφο της Υπηρεσίας τα δύο αυτά επικαθήμενα παρέμειναν στο πλοίο μετά του φορτίου των (2 προκάτ). Παρά τις προσπάθειες της εταιρείας Matsas δεν κατέστη δυνατή η αποκόλληση του πλοίου, το οποίο είχε παραμείνει πλησίον των ακτών της Β.Δ. Χίου.

Με απόφαση του Πρωτοδικείου Χίου δεν δυνάμεθα να πραγματοποιήσουμε καμία πραγματική ή νομική μεταβολή (ούτε δηλαδή να μεταβιβάσουμε) τα ανωτέρω επικαθήμενα φορτηγά έως ότου πληρωθεί ένα ποσό στην εταιρεία Matsas για την προσπάθεια που κατέβαλε για τη διάσωση πλοίου και φορτίου.

Πρόσφατα όμως πληροφορηθήκαμε ότι το Ο/Γ Αρίων απεκολλήθει από άλλη εταιρεία και πωληθεί στην Τουρκία μαζί με τα εν λόγω δύο επικαθήμενα φορτηγά, ιδιοκτησία μας.

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να μου γνωστοποιήσετε με ποια εντολή και ποιου υπογραφή ρυμουλκήθηκε το πλοίο μαζί με τα δύο επικαθήμενα φορτηγά μας (που στην πραγματικότητα και κατά τη γνώμη μου κατ’ αυτό τον τρόπο κλάπηκαν) στην Τουρκία, με συνέπεια στη συνέχεια να πωληθούν ανενόχλητα εκτός ελληνικών χωρικών υδάτων. 

Τέλος θα ήθελα να μου δοθεί από την Υπηρεσία σας βεβαίωση ότι τα δύο επικαθήμενα φορτηγά με αριθμ. Κυκλοφορίας Ρ-14653 και Ρ-17836, τα οποία “έκλεψαν” και πώλησαν μαζί με το πλοίο στην Τουρκία, αποδεσμεύονται για να παρουσιάσει η εταιρεία μας αυτό το έγγραφο ως δικαιολογητικό στο Υπουργείο Συγκοινωνιών, για να αντικατασταθούν τουλάχιστον τα δύο επικαθήμενα με άλλα. Αλλιώς η ζημιά για μας θα είναι τριπλή (διαφυγόντα κέρδη – κλοπή επικαθήμενων- αδύνατη η αντικατάσταση τους), οπότε και σας καθιστούμε υπεύθυνους.

ΠΗΓΗ CHIOS NEWS

----------


## che

Φ/Γ ΑΡΙΩΝ: Ζητούν και τα ρέστα από τους οδηγούς των φορτηγών 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Μπορεί το ΑΡΙΩΝ τελικά να αποκολλήθηκε από την περιοχή "Βαπόρι" στο ¶γιο Γάλας όπου προσάραξε πέρυσι το Φεβρουάριο, αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα η περιπέτεια των ιδιοκτητών και οδηγών των 28 φορτηγών.
Από την πρώτη στιγμή που ανέλαβε εταιρεία ρυμουλκών να αποκολλήσει το πλοίο, οι οδηγοί είχαν εκφράσει την ανησυχία τους για το τι ακριβώς θα τους ζητηθεί να πληρώσουν.
Πράγματι ένα χρόνο μετά χαρακτηριστικό είναι το σχόλιο του περιοδικού ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ 
"Το...68% της αξίας της κάθε νταλίκας που έβγαλε από το γκαράζ του οχηματαγωγού ΑΡΙΩΝ ζητάει ως αποζημίωση η Matsas των ρυμουλκών!".

ΠΗΓΗ CHIOS NEWS

----------


## Morgan

και θα το παρει.....!

----------


## che

Κανονικοτατα morgan δεν το συζηταμε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

ΤΟ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑΔΟΡΟΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΕΝΟΙ

----------


## che

φιλε morgan αυτοι κανουν την δουλεια τους!
ενταξει δεν νομιζω να το παιζουν και αδικημενοι αν και δεν γνωριζω και πολλα απο αυτη την πιατσα παρολο που εχω αρρωστια με τα ρ/κ.

Παντως τους συγκεκριμενους τους παραδεχομαι γιατι ειχαν κανει πολλοι προσπαθειες για να ξεκολισουν τον ΑΡΙΩΝ και αυτοι τελικα τα καταφεραν και μπορω να σου πω με αρκετες δυσκολιες εκει στο μπουγαζι αρα ειναι και λιγο μαγκια τους τωρα να ζητανε αυτα που ζητανε!

Μαλιστα ο καπετανιος του ρ/κ που ηταν εκει ηταν σιγουρος οτι θα το ξεκολισουν απο την αρχη!

ειχε πει χαρακτηριστικα στο vhf ''αν εχεις καμερα παρτο καμια φωτογραφια γιατι δεν θα το ξανα δεις''  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

Βρε τους κλαμμενους κανουν , ακουσε με...
ασε που αμα βρεθεις (χτυπα ξυλο) στην αναγκη σε κανα μερος στου διαολου την μανα, χτυπανε τα τηλεφωνα σαν τρελλα απο ρ/κ που θελουν να προσφερουν υπηρεσιες. βεβαια ειναι οπως ειπες, την δουλεια τους κανουν.....

----------


## csa73

Κύριοι, διαβάζοντας έστω και λίγο αργά τις τοποθετήσεις σας θα ήθελα να σάς αναφέρω τα εξής: Σάν πλοίαρχος του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Ευρώπη και νην Νηρέας σάς λέω ότι δέν έμεινε ούτε ένα κομμάτι του σπιτιού εντός του Αρίων τα τελευταία δύο τα μετέφερα κατόπιν θερμής παράκλησης του Λιμενάρχη αλλά και του ιδιοκτήτη όπου σε 2 εβδομάδες θα είχε και τον γάμο του παρόλο που το Υπουργείο είχε τερματίσει την επιχείριση και παρόλο που ο Μάτσας δεν θα μας κάλυπτε οικονομικά για αυτό το ταξίδι, το μόνο που έμεινε ήταν 2 συρόμενες καρότσες.
Αυτά για λύσιμο αμφιβολιών.

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφία του Σουηδού (faktaomfartyg) από την προσάραξη του πλοίου

----------

